# Quinn Von Wolfstraum



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*Quinn Von Wolfstraum*

Dam: Kira Von Wolfstraum (Csabre Von Wolfstraum v Gaston Galan Nalag) 
& 
Sire: Desert Fox Vom Vielhauer -call name Rommel (Durbas von den Schwedenschanzen v Kirsche Vom Linmarc)

Our little Quinn came to join our family and her cousin (genetically) Occult Von Wolfstrum (call name Wicki) this past Friday! 

Unfortunately, we missed Lee’s “puppy party” and meeting the other puppies and their new families. But Quinn got to spend his last day alone with his lovely Mommy Kira!
We did get to have dinner with Lee and then met up with Quinn’s sire Rommel and his Dad & Mom and had a great time talking! Rommel is a *great* Dog! His Mom & Dad weren’t bad either! LOL

Our family is totally infatuated with Quinn and his stability & personality! Of all the pups I’ve had in my lifetime, none of them alerted at 8 weeks old to go potty with barking or whining like Quinn did from the time we spent the first night in a hotel, to in the car for our long journey home, to coming into our house a week ago! Not ONE accident in the house yet! 

Quinn came along to Wicki’s training session yesterday and our trainer (USMRA Certified Decoy & French Ring Competitor) was extremely impressed with Quinn's boldness (during a few tests) and structure. Way to go Lee!

Here are a few pic’s of our little guy!



















Room Service Please?


























At training:








Sire & Dam:









Moms aw: :wub:


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! You and Bramble are soooooooo lucky. Love the black babies.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Now I'm jealous! What a handsome puppy! Congratulations!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations to you and your family! Quinn is adorable and Wicki is gorgeous! Wicki was among the group of O puppies we got to meet when we picked up Omen and she was a great puppy at 8 weeks, if she's anything like her brother Omen, I'm sure she will be a great role model for her little brother Quinn!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Cuteness overload!! Congrats Moms. Quinn is adorable. Have fun creating memories with your new pup!!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Such a handsome boy! Congrats! Brother Guy says hello


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats!What a handsome little guy!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Love seeing them together.....so glad you are happy with him! Qougar got to visit her cousin L'Sabre tonight and really impressed everyone with her confidence and sociability....I have a few things to do tomorrow and she is visiting her brother Nick and aunt Bengal for a couple of days to work on house training....so lucky that some good friends love puppy sitting!


Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She's cute. I have a little Quinn too, LOL!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*Thank you Everyone!* :grin2: 



It's been 10 years since we've had an 8 week old pup, so we are enjoying every minuet of it! He is definitely a "Little Dude"! :wub:


@ Ken Clean Air: Yes, Wicki is an awesome girl and our first Official GSD "Cuddler"! lol She hated Quinn when they met last week but now she just can't get enough of him! TOTALLY enamored with him!


Quinn gives a big "shout out" to his Bro Guy and Sis Qougar and Cous Omen!



Lee, we just couldn't be happier! :hug:



Moms


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Congrats on the new addition. Love the blacks and there are quite a few black ones on here. Look forward to seeing them grow up


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Another nice puppy. Congratulations. Do you know anything about football?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> Another nice puppy. Congratulations. Do you know anything about football?


Thank you!

Ummmmm.....true story.....
Years ago we were eating at a Japanese Steakhouse where several families (who you do not know) are seated around a hibachi grill while a chef cooks in front of you. 

Not liking the silence, I asked the two gentlemen seated to my right what they did for a living. 

They smiled and said "we play a little baseball". 

It was Ron Kittle and Greg Walker who were Major League Baseball Players! 



I know nothing about football either! LOL


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Ummmmm.....true story.....
> Years ago we were eating at a Japanese Steakhouse where several families (who you do not know) are seated around a hibachi grill while a chef cooks in front of you.
> ...


My niece is 11 and has talked to LeBron James. I will be 50 in November, and I have never met anyone. And, I am a baseball fan, a football fan, a boxing fan, a bull-riding fan, and I used to be a basketball fan until LeBron started shooting off his mouth.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

What a cute puppy! He looks like a lot of fun! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Maple Leaf goalie, Johnny Bower lived the next block over from us when I was in H.S. We'd often bump into him at the store or when we were out walking. If he had his garage door open when you were passing by, you could see the carved sign with his name on it that used to sit over his spot in the Leaf dressing room. 

He was a very nice, humble guy, and a great goalie, who loved to teach others. I was very sad when he died.

When I was at the opening night of the Canadian National Exhibition one night, I bumped into a popular wrestler, Lord Athol Layton. I wasn't a huge fan of wrestling but would watch it just for fun sometimes. I had an uncle who was a big fan, though, so I asked for his autograph. When I couldn't find a piece of paper, he pulled out a postcard sized photo of himself, and autographed that for me!

I was tempted to keep the photo (he was a VERY handsome man!) but did pass it on to my uncle.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Quinn Update:

11 Weeks Old - 25.8 Pounds :wub:


















Quinn turned quite a few heads while hiking the Michigan Dunes in his K9 Sport Sack! :wink2:


















Moms


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

@moms, that is one handsome little dude! Love his intelligent expression and his confo's nothing to sneeze at either. The last two photos are totally adorable; how on earth did you get him to travel in that? LOL! He looks like he's having a blast. 

Congratulations, I am so jealous! Always wanted a black puppy.



Aly


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Handsome boy! I like the sport sock


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

He's a handsome little dude! About 5 pounds heavier than his cousin Omen was at that age too!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Aly said:


> @*mom*s, that is one handsome little dude! Love his intelligent expression and his confo's nothing to sneeze at either. The last two photos are totally adorable; how on earth did you get him to travel in that? LOL! He looks like he's having a blast.
> 
> Congratulations, I am so jealous! Always wanted a black puppy.
> 
> Aly


 Thanks!
It was his first time in the sport sack and he never even struggled once! This little guy accepts whatever is put in front of him! 




Debbieg said:


> Handsome boy! I like the sport sock


:thumbup: 



Ken Clean-Air System said:


> He's a handsome little dude! About 5 pounds heavier than his cousin Omen was at that age too!


Thanks Ken!
From picking him up, my back and muscles have let me know what a "chunk" this little guy is! lol 

Quinn says "HI" to his CUZ Omen Von Wolfstraum!!!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Sooo hoping for some beautiful von Wolfstraum puppies from Komet and my female, Eska! :wub:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> Sooo hoping for some beautiful von Wolfstraum puppies from Komet and my female, Eska! :wub:



Can't wait to see pics! 



Komet (Kira's brother) was a fantastic boy when we met him! He is sire to our Wicki (Occult Von Wolfstraum)!


Best of luck for your litter!!!
Moms


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

CongrAts on your handsome pup! Great time of year for puppy madness !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*Quinn Update*

It's SO hard to believe that Quinn was in a "doggy back pack" 12 weeks ago!


From this:










To this!









:wub:


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

[sigh!] They grow up SO fast!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

That is one gorgeous dog!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> [sigh!] They grow up SO fast!


I KNOW....so sad!!! 




IllinoisNative said:


> That is one gorgeous dog!


Awwww, thanks! 

He is 23 weeks old and was 61.5 pounds at the vet yesterday!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Momto2GSDs said:


> He is 23 weeks old and was 61.5 pounds at the vet yesterday!


Wow, he looks much bigger and older in that pic. Maybe because he's stockier? :wub:

My dog is 18 months and between 75-80 lbs, but he's not as stocky as your boy.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

IllinoisNative said:


> Wow, he looks much bigger and older in that pic. Maybe because he's stockier? :wub:
> 
> My dog is 18 months and between 75-80 lbs, but he's not as stocky as your boy.



Yes, I think so! He's very much like his "Baby Daddy" LOL :laugh2:


Our girl (his Wolfstraum cousin) 17 months old, is not stocky, and she weigh's 69 pounds! 

:smile2:


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Our girl (his Wolfstraum cousin) 17 months old, is not stocky, and she weigh's 69 pounds!
> 
> :smile2:


Her brother was 82.5 lbs. at his vet appointment yesterday. I don't know if I would call him stocky, but he's muscular.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Her brother was 82.5 lbs. at his vet appointment yesterday. I don't know if I would call him stocky, but he's muscular.



Yes, Wicki's chiropractor commented that she was solid muscle 

and "coltish"!(she has horses! lol)


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

JessicaR said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!





wolfy dog said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you Jessica & Wolfy! :smile2:


Today!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

He really looks great! As already mentioned, he looks older than his age, almost like an adult! It was right around his age that I think I started wondering 'where did my puppy go?' with Omen. He was about 3 pounds lighter than Quinn, but at around 6 months or so, he just started looking like an adult dog ... there was no awkward 'big puppy' stage, it was like puppy to adult almost overnight


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> He really looks great! As already mentioned, he looks older than his age, almost like an adult! It was right around his age that I think I started wondering 'where did my puppy go?' with Omen. He was about 3 pounds lighter than Quinn, but at around 6 months or so, he just started looking like an adult dog ... there was no awkward 'big puppy' stage, it was like puppy to adult almost overnight



YES!!!


I felt the same way! There wasn't an "in-between" stage! :smile2:


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi Moms, wow what a good looking pup! He's going to be a big boy. Is he going to work or play and gobble up all your fresh food?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

wow he is handsome Moms!!! <<<swoooon>>>

His sister Qougar is only about 45 pounds (last Thurs at her rabies vaccine appt) and still looks like a big puppy....she does look like she has a similar coat...she is a social butterfly and a few people have been trying to pry her out of my hands lately who have fallen in love with her at work!


Lee


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

ausdland said:


> Hi Moms, wow what a good looking pup! He's going to be a big boy. *Is he going to work or play* and gobble up all your fresh food?



Thanks so much! 

Yes he is a Chunk! I just compared with others who own his litter mates and he is definitely the biggest! But he's not fat at all! He eat's some days, other days....not so much!



Work!!! Of course!!!!:grin2:



We just began tracking him (AKC style) and he absolutely WOWED us on his 3rd track! But.....we weren't too surprised as his sire is a blood tracker for the State of NY!


He is also in beginner obedience, agility, and nose work!
:smile2:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> wow he is handsome Moms!!! <<<swoooon>>>
> 
> His sister Qougar is only about 45 pounds (last Thurs at her rabies vaccine appt) and still looks like a big puppy....she does look like she has a similar coat...she is a social butterfly and a few people have been trying to pry her out of my hands lately who have fallen in love with her at work!
> 
> ...



Yes, Qougar is a BEAUTY!


Lee, you have given all of us wonderful, stable pups in this breeding! Quinn was exactly what we asked you for......
Bold and Loving! Thank you! :grin2:


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

:thumbup: Happy tracking!

PM'd you about agility and want to caution about turning while jumping, that's how Yana tore her Iliopsoas tendon..





Momto2GSDs said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Yes he is a Chunk! I just compared with others who own his litter mates and he is definitely the biggest! But he's not fat at all! He eat's some days, other days....not so much!
> 
> ...


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

ausdland said:


> :thumbup: Happy tracking!
> 
> PM'd you about agility and want to caution about turning while jumping, that's how Yana tore her Iliopsoas tendon..



Yes, thank you.


We competed with our other 4 GSD's in agility and that was always a concern. 

We actually stopped competing in AKC trials because they began designing ridiculous courses with tight turns.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Such a handsome boy! Wow, from pup to 'adult' overnight!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hineni7 said:


> Such a handsome boy! Wow, from pup to 'adult' overnight!



Overnight, for sure! The time just flies!


In about 4 weeks you'll be bringing home your Wolfstraum pup right?


----------



## Sabre's Mom (Jul 27, 2018)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Overnight, for sure! The time just flies!
> 
> 
> In about 4 weeks you'll be bringing home your Wolfstraum pup right?


She will be taking her pup home in just over 3 weeks :teary: I'm going to miss the little ones.

Sheri


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes around the first week of Nov.. And it seems SOOOO looonnnggg away! Lol! But Sheri has been great at keeping me posted on their growth and pics... It will be an adventure for my little girl, leaving family and flying to a new place. But she is already loved and it sounds like she has the courage and stable temperament that the awesome breeding of the two parents bring, so she will probably enjoy it! ?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sabre's Mom said:


> She will be taking her pup home in just over 3 weeks :teary: I'm going to miss the little ones.
> 
> Sheri



Hi Sheri!


I've been watching the video's and pictures of your little babies growing!


Eager to watch how the future unfolds for this awesome litter and the work they will be doing!


Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hineni7 said:


> Yes around the first week of Nov.. And it seems SOOOO looonnnggg away! Lol! But Sheri has been great at keeping me posted on their growth and pics... It will be an adventure for my little girl, leaving family and flying to a new place. But she is already loved and it sounds like she has the courage and stable temperament that the awesome breeding of the two parents bring, so she will probably enjoy it! ?



I'm so excited for you!


Can't wait to read your thread of your little girls training and your journey with her!


Moms


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks mom's! I have quite a few updates I need to make on my blog, and puppy pics and stories will definitely get posted as well.. But I am behind on several funny trails, a couple of missions and HRD... Time just keeps spinning away from me, ?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Update: Quinn just turned 8 months old!!!! :grin2:
82 pounds of solid muscle & 25" tall!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

He is looking amazing!


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

Very handsome!


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

I love how his ears where up so young. his pedigree is super nice, jealous yes i am LOL. He is amazing looking.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Bramble said:


> He is looking amazing!


 Thanks! As is your pup, Quinn's brother from Q litter!



Dionne2u said:


> Very handsome!


 Thank you!



hoytn said:


> I love how his ears where up so young. his pedigree is super nice, jealous yes i am LOL. He is amazing looking.


 It's interesting that his ears were not down ONE day since he was 8 weeks old! Thanks much!


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Besides the fact he is super cute, the biggest thing im jealous about is his ear being up so early Luna gave me night chills took a while to come up but they came up finally.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

hoytn said:


> Besides the fact he is super cute, the biggest thing im jealous about is his ear being up so early Luna gave me night chills took a while to come up but they came up finally.



Our last male was like that.


The "Ear Dance" can give you fits! :laugh2:


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

So handsome!!! ?


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Update: Quinn just turned 8 months old!!!! :grin2:
> 82 pounds of solid muscle & 25" tall!
> 
> 
> ...


Very handsome. I keep coming back to look at his picture and to me there seems to be a very close structure and focus look that closely resembles Horand or maybe a sense of the preservation of breed origin. Am I nuts?

do you see it? Serious question.

Whatever I'm seeing his picture gives me that feeling.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Not sure about the resemblance to Horand....thank you!

I believe "form follows function" and that the different types of exaggeration in the breed rings have come at a cost of workable structure and temperament. I like a dog who is pleasing to look at - good solid dog with an attractive expression and nice head and am wow'd by Quinn myself.

I can't stop looking at him either!


   


Lee


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you H & S! :smile2:



And Thank You Lee for our lovely boy! :grin2:aw:


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

That is one, staggeringly handsome boy! Can't believe it's the same puppy you had in a sports sack just a few months ago. LOL. Great job with him, he still looks confident and happy.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks Aly!


It's truly amazing how quickly they grow! :smile2:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*Quinn is 1 year old today! :birthday:
*
*
*
*






















*


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

He is stunning!!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

CometDog said:


> He is stunning!!!





Awwww....THANKS CometDog!


Lee (Wolfstraum on here) breeds some stunning dogs!


Moms


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

He’s absolutely beautiful. I can’t say it enough. My dog is almost 1 year older than your dog exactly (March 16). He just turned 2 and looks like a pip squeak next to your dog. lol


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday Quinn. How's your tracking coming along? He looks great Moms!


----------



## Sabre's Mom (Jul 27, 2018)

Wow! Happy Birthday Quinn!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

IllinoisNative said:


> He’s absolutely beautiful. I can’t say it enough. My dog is almost 1 year older than your dog exactly (March 16). He just turned 2 and looks like a pip squeak next to your dog. lol



Thank you I.N.!:grin2:
They are all SO different.....aren't they?


Quinn is 26" tall and only 83 pounds, but, he's solid muscle!


My other 2 year old female Wolfstraum dog is a 24", slender and 71 pounds!


They are actually cousins!



:smile2:


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

ausdland said:


> Happy Birthday Quinn. How's your tracking coming along? He looks great Moms!



Thanks Ausdland!


Horrible winter here! Just starting again tomorrow! I'll update you!


:smile2:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:

Gosh he turned out GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Lee


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:
> 
> Gosh he turned out GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Thank you Lee for our lovely boy!!!:grin2:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Winter was tough this year, just when we thought we might get an early spring here winter returned with a vengeance for 6-8 weeks more and several feet of snow to boot. When it finally did warm up we were able to play in all the snow in shorts and t-shirts which was fun. Hopefully you can get back on with tracking soon! Beautiful pup!


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Happy Birthday Quinn! What a beautiful boy!!!!


----------

